# Frightener's Entertainment



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Gotta give a plug here to Jeff at Frighteners Entertainment. We ordered a Creature Reacher from him and love it! He is great to do business with and my 5-year-old son is still toting around this morning the bug that came extra. Service is fast and prices are good, thanks for everything Jeff. Check him out at
http://www.thefrighteners.com/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you PeeWee!
You are definitely going to have to let us know how it worked for you this year.
You know, ZF is really thinking about doing an UnpleasantStreet DVD this year.
I hope that you take some video of your Haunt to share with the rest of us!!

BTW, did you view the DVD yet?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I would have to 2nd that. My order came fast. That reminds me. Opps I forgot to send the check for the beef netting.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Deathtouch said:


> I would have to 2nd that. My order came fast. That reminds me. Opps I forgot to send the check for the beef netting.


That's alright DT, I gave yours to someone else 








Just kidding!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh, thank God. You had me there for a 2nd. I got the flue for my birthday. I have been home sick all week.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

That's the least I could do "to" you LOL


Glad to see you're feeling better!


----------

